# Nausea and ?high risk pregnancy



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi ladies,

After some advice if that's ok.  I am 7+3 (approx, not quite sure) with a surprise natural pregnancy.  Had community midwife booking appt today and after discussing my concerns for this pregnancy (Mostly based on the birth of Harry & Lilly - em c/section as Harry was in heart failure, Harry is an IUGR baby; I had major PPH and paralytic ileus and many other problems as a result of that, but also have had PND/ptsd following their birth, and finally LLETZ treatment for pre-cancerous cells in Jan this year) the midwife referred me back to my previous consultant for discussion/assessment urgently.  I am quite keen to avoid the hospital environment this time round wherever possible after our not-so-good experience previously, and was wondering will all these factors be likely to make us a "high risk" pregnancy which will require extra monitoring & consultant-led care, or will it all be something that is noted but that shouldn't affect the care/support given during pregnancy? Just wanted to be prepared & didn't think to ask my m/w earlier.

Also, just like last time I am having 24/7 nausea, and some sickness too.  My GP encouraged me to try some anti-sickness tablets when I saw her last week but I declined as I'm scared of doing/taking anything that will harm this baby, in case it was something like this that made Harry poorly when I was pregnant with him.    However it's getting worse, I barely have the energy to move off the sofa/bed in the afternoons, and today the midwife also told me I have ketones in my wee so need to eat and drink more.  I've tried to this afternoon but now give up...even the thought of eating or drinking is now making me feel ill/start retching.  Earliest GP appt now is not til 24th Sept...do you think this is something I could contact the triage gp about?  I don't want to be a pain/wimp but am starting to feel ridiculously feeble.

Thanks...sorry it's a waffly one, hope it makes some sense.

Katie x

Ps Pleeeeease if any of my "stalkers" (you know who you all are   ) are reading this, don't congratulate me til I properly "go public"...I don't want to jinx things!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

What beautiful names your twins have!  

You will be classed as high risk simply due to the fact that you have had a previous section without all the other problems.  However, you will probably be able to have most of your appointments in the community, but you will need  a few more consultant ones than most people.  They MAY reccommend that you have another section, due to your history, but this is a many months down the line.

With regards to your sickness, I think you need to ring the triage gp tonight.  If you already had ketones today, and haven't been able to eat or drink following this, you will have more.  This can be serious, as your body could get dehydrated, which can have a knock on effect on the pregnancy.  Be prepared for them wanting to admit you for IV fluids, but please don't let this put you off ringing them, as it may be vital that you get them, depending on the level of ketones,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hi EmilyCaitlyn,

Thanks so much for your reply it's much appreciated.

Managed to force down a biscuit and drink of water before seeing GP this morning who informed me ketones are better (yay!) and has prescibed the anti-sickness tablets.  Felt pretty good earlier on but it's the afternoons, evenings & nights that are the worst (so much for this being "morning" sickness   ) so just going to rest as much as poss and see how things go.  If I start feeling faint & funny like I did last night will seek further advice.

Thank you again, Katie xx


----------

